# Survey - what are your top 3 worst Clomid symptoms??



## Loubie101 (Aug 20, 2005)

Mine are (in no particular order)

1.  ovulation pain - I get really bad pains in my ovary area for 2-3 days around OV time.  It's that bad I can barely walk sometimes, but I tell myself (through gritted teeth!) it's a good sign things are working down there.  It doesn't help though that I get the pains at a time we should be BDing like rabbits......

2.  Fatigue - it's like a heavy blanket of exhaustion which starts a couple of days after I start taking them and lasts until after ovulation.....again, not condusive to a healthy sex life!

3.  Confusion/memory loss - I've had an insight into what it will be like when I'm old...I'm unbelievably forgetful when on Clomid, and easily confused too.  I leave my debit card behind in cash machines and in shops, lose my purse/keys/work swipe cards constantly, and suffer from awful bouts of confusion where I don't have the foggiest what I was about to do!!

My husband (still seems strange saying that!) would probably have my mood swings/temper up there at the top of the list too.....

Loubie xx


----------



## Suzie (Jan 22, 2004)

hi loubie 

mine have to be what i call fuzzyhead   couldnt remember anything and head felt full and foggy !
Also fatigue like you , feeling really tired most of the time 
and last but certainly not least the af after the clomid ! mine were awful compared to my usual af's 

love
suzie xx


----------



## Mrs Nikki (Nov 13, 2004)

Mood swings
Fatigue
Dry skin


----------



## rosielee (Jan 27, 2006)

had to contribute to this thread when i saw it as it made me smile, had clomid for a total of 10 months, and as well as the usual side effects, tiredness, headaches hotflushes etc. i think my worst has to be when my dh and i had an argument about something really petty and i walked upto him, looked him right in the eyes, grabbed his balls and told him not to f*ck with me!!! then ran upstairs shocked and balled my eyes out. lol. ive never so much as had a fight in my life, and could not believe i was capable. so, for me.............. mood swings!! 
we laugh about it now, but his face was a picture, his beloved wife had turned physco. im back to normal now, 
good luck to you all
best wishes and sprinklings of baby dust 
rosina xx


----------



## Loubie101 (Aug 20, 2005)

LOL That made me laugh - brings back memories of me hitting DH over the head with a dinner plate when I was emptying the dishwasher.  How it didn't break I don't know - his face was a picture though


----------



## petal pie (Jan 27, 2006)

Fatigue
Painfull periods
Dizzyness

Am i going to be shouted at by saying i havent had the mood swings part yet? My DH would probably say i suffer from them anyway!!! LOL Wish in a way i did have mood swings (PLEASE dont shout at me!) cos might mean progesterone level is going up..........


----------



## williasms (Dec 11, 2005)

I'm glad I'm not the only one who has lost the plot with their temper! Last sunday nite i nearly killed dh, I started AF and it was all his fault!!! (so i thought at the time!!) Ive never been so angry. I think he was quite scared!!

My top worst symptom has to be HOT FLUSHES!! I don't sleep half the night as I'm up stripping off and opening all the windows - even when its -3 outside. DH says if i go near another window tonight he'll kill me!


----------



## Mummytoone (Mar 23, 2002)

hmmmm I remember hitting Adam with a can of hairspray


----------



## bendybird (Apr 12, 2005)

Head aches
Bad skin 
Mood swings


The joy!

Bendybird!


----------



## rosielee (Jan 27, 2006)

oh, yes............. and  defo bad skin. awful. suffer with bad skin sometimes anyway but god this was awful
xx


----------



## Amee (Nov 14, 2005)

spots - very bad  
childish tantrums - or is this the mood swings!  
and crying...sometimes cant stop and its sooooo embarrassing at work!  

having break from clomid from next month...so looking forward to none of these again...will end up with PMS instead  

x


----------



## tracyb (Aug 29, 2005)

1. Sleepness nights and tiredness

2. Hot flushes and generally feeling a lot warmer than normal ( I am normally cold all the time!!)

3. Even more spottier than normal.

Also some headaches but probably down to being so tired!!

Oh the joys, I can't wait to get started again!!!  Still if it works again it will be so worth it.


----------



## Marielou (Oct 18, 2003)

A terrible sickness all through the month!  

Ovulation pain ~ my poor ovaries were so sore!

Spots ~ I was like Kevin the Teenager!

Marie xx


----------



## TessaF (Aug 15, 2005)

Inability to think straight at all - had to really concentrate jsut to complete simple tasks - making decisiona was a nightmare! (like having head stuffed full of cotton wool!)
Very weepy
Moodiness 

Can't say i'm sorry to be off the stuff - give me menopur any day of the week!


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

1) sleepless nights/nightmares  

2) weight gain  

3) moodiness  

I dont think a list of 3 is enough!


----------



## Witchie Poo Cat (Aug 12, 2005)

I only have 2 symptoms:

1) acne all over my face, neck, shoulders and upper chest/back area - lovely 
2) increased appetite

oh, and if I take my clomid late in the day.....

3) difficulty sleeping.


----------



## FoxyDebs (Feb 7, 2005)

1). Hot flushes - have to sleep with fan on or window open

2). Spots and dry skin

3). mood swings


----------



## mandyh (Jan 28, 2006)

1. Really painful OV pains - am sometimes doubled over in pain

2. Hot flushes and night sweats (not very attractive when TTC!)

3. Mood swings and irritability (again, not conducive to baby-making!)

The things we women go through!


----------

